# Suwannee, FL May 22-25



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

Anybody know if this is a good area to take my road bike?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

No idea but you may want to contact Gainsville Cycle Club that is not too far away.

Gainesville Cycling Club


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks. I will contact them closer to that time.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

FDOT requires all roads paved or repaved to include bike lines. All of Florida is a great place to road bike. Keep your eyes and ears open, the old folks are very bad drivers. The kids are worse.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Slip Stream said:


> FDOT requires all roads paved or repaved to include bike lines. .


Do you have a reference for this? I'd like to see this. thanks.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

mimason said:


> Do you have a reference for this? I'd like to see this. thanks.


s. 335.065 – Bicycle and Pedestrian Ways Along State Roads and Transportation Facilities

(1)(a) Bicycle and pedestrian ways shall be given full consideration in the planning and development of transportation facilities, including the incorporation of such ways into state, regional, and local transportation plans and programs. Bicycle and pedestrian ways shall be established in conjunction with the construction, reconstruction, or other change of any state transportation facility, and special emphasis shall be given to projects in or within 1 mile of an urban area.


----------

